# Looking for the best stiff free ride binding?? (Charger, MC Metafuse, Diode)



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

spivak09 said:


> I am not really interested in getting anything from 2015 because I don't want to pay an absorbent amount of money.
> 
> 
> I currently ride a 2009 Cygnus x1.


These two statements are contradictory. Please try again :happy:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Phedder said:


> These two statements are contradictory. Please try again :happy:


He probably got it on sale.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Can't I just be a smart arse, just this once!?

I have no experience with stiff bindings and have nothing of value to add to this thread. So, potatoes. They're pretty great. You're welcome.


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

spivak09 said:


> I'm currently in the market to get a pair of stiff free ride bindings. I am currently interested in the Union Chargers and MC Metafuses from 2014 (because I can get them for 40% off). I have heard mixed reviews about both but not sure if it is from 2013 or 2014. Also I am looking at maybe the Diodes from 2013 (same reason). I am not really interested in getting anything from 2015 because I don't want to pay an absorbent amount of money. I currently ride a 2009 Cygnus x1. If anyone has any experience with any of these bindings please let me know. Also if anyone has any experience with any others that are also top of the line please chime in. However I am not really interested in anything but top of the line stuff.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Greg


All the gear no idea springs to mind.


----------



## BINGO (Mar 1, 2014)

Just don't pick up the 2013 Chargers. Forward lean adjuster is guaranteed to break, and the toe strap is sticky as hell to release...might have fixed that for 2014 though.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Top of the line badass stiff bindings...Sparks Afterburners or the less expensive 2 yr old Burners...folks are switching over to the tesla system and thus you can find Burners for pretty reasonable. These might be overkill but you could do Sparks with a Prowder interface (standard) for your solid resort board...and then have the binders for when you step up to BC. Perhaps spendy but then in the long run the cost would be mitigated in only having to buy 1 set of bindings.

Spark R&D | The Splitboard Binding Company | The Splitboard Binding Company

PROWDER, Rethink snowboarding


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

spivak09 said:


> I'm currently in the market to get a pair of stiff free ride bindings. I am currently interested in the Union Chargers and MC Metafuses from 2014 (because I can get them for 40% off). I have heard mixed reviews about both but not sure if it is from 2013 or 2014. Also I am looking at maybe the Diodes from 2013 (same reason). I am not really interested in getting anything from 2015 because I don't want to pay an absorbent amount of money. I currently ride a 2009 Cygnus x1. If anyone has any experience with any of these bindings please let me know. Also if anyone has any experience with any others that are also top of the line please chime in. However I am not really interested in anything but top of the line stuff.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Greg


Gotta ask...
How much did you pay for that 2009 Cygnus X-1?
2015 model sells for $4,000.


----------



## spivak09 (Nov 5, 2014)

Phedder said:


> These two statements are contradictory. Please try again :happy:



Yeah I did get it on sale for $700 back in 2010 (cheaper than a T-Rice or lots of other top of the line boards). If you got anymore smart ass comments just go shove them up your ass.


----------



## spivak09 (Nov 5, 2014)

SGboarder said:


> I have the 12-13 MC Metafuse (same as last year, except different straps). They are *not stiff freeride bindings*, rather responsive but medium flex all-mountain type bindings.
> I do like them and they are very good bindings - but they do not really offer anything over and above what you would get from Union Forces/Atlas/Factory, Burton Cartels, and lots of other bindings.


Have you experienced them breaking on you at all? Have you happened to try out the chargers by chance?


----------



## spivak09 (Nov 5, 2014)

BINGO said:


> Just don't pick up the 2013 Chargers. Forward lean adjuster is guaranteed to break, and the toe strap is sticky as hell to release...might have fixed that for 2014 though.


I think from the looking around and research I've done online, is that from what I've read is that Union fixed those problems for 2014. How did they ride though? What kind of riding do you typically do with them?


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

NOW Overdrive... those things are like a cast.

Edit: oh, you don't want 2015 stuff... nevermind then.


----------



## spivak09 (Nov 5, 2014)

F1EA said:


> NOW Overdrive... those things are like a cast.
> 
> Edit: oh, you don't want 2015 stuff... nevermind then.


All good. Thanks for your input.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm still trying to work out what an "absorbent amount of money" is.

I mean, sponges and towels are absorbent but currency usually is digital these days for high value transactions reducing the absorbing


----------



## spivak09 (Nov 5, 2014)

Manicmouse said:


> I'm still trying to work out what an "absorbent amount of money" is.
> 
> I mean, sponges and towels are absorbent but currency usually is digital these days for high value transactions reducing the absorbing


Just a phrase for a large amount of money where I'm from. Trying to not spend over $250.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Manicmouse said:


> I'm still trying to work out what an "absorbent amount of money" is.
> 
> I mean, sponges and towels are absorbent but currency usually is digital these days for high value transactions reducing the absorbing


Hey, he said no more smart ass remarks. Us kiwis better watch it!


----------



## spivak09 (Nov 5, 2014)

Phedder said:


> Hey, he said no more smart ass remarks. Us kiwis better watch it!


I'm just trying to get some input from fellow riders and not have some douche make ignorant comments without knowing any facts. 


I think I'm leaning towards the Chargers. If anyone has ridden the 2014 ones let me know how they ride.

Thanks


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

I have a question in regard to the chargers breaking. Is it the 12/13 or the 13/14 that had these problems? Or is it both years? I got a pair of last years at a steep discount, they seem pretty solid and the toe straps seem ok but I haven't ridden them yet. I have also heard of cases of the fiberglass highback breaking. Keeping my fingers crossed and bringing at least 2 boards to the mountain this year anyway.


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

The word you're looking for is exorbitant. 

hth


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Ease up there spivak. Owning an original cost $4000 board and not wanting to spend much money ARE contradictory statements. I figured you must have gotten the expensive board on sale, but not at a giveaway price.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

highme said:


> The word you're looking for is exorbitant.
> 
> hth


shhhhhhh I'm already in trouble, don't want you in the dog house with me!


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

On topic now!

The MC Metafuse are awesome! I have a 12/13 pair with the dodgy toe strap which was fixed in the 13/14 edition...

Crazy lightweight, nice and stiff. Try to find them on sale for obvious reasons.


----------



## rambob (Mar 5, 2011)

I've always wanted to know how those x-1s rode: So how does it ride??


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

I know tone is hard to convey online, but I used a smiley!


----------



## spivak09 (Nov 5, 2014)

I figured when I said it was an 09 that would be clear enough. But no the board did not cost $4000 in 09, it cost $1500 and I got it for $700. I'm a bargain hunter and could never fathom paying 4 g's for a board. Apologies for any confusion on here thus far. 

The cygnus rides like a dream though. I don't think to much has been done to newer models since than. I would highly recommend picking a discounted one up from a prior year online like I did. 

As far as the MC's though, have you had any issues with the high backs breaking or anything else? Any reviews I find on line are more so on the negative side because of them being fragile. Also it is a bit disheartening that they stopped producing the MC line.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

spivak09 said:


> As far as the MC's though, have you had any issues with the high backs breaking or anything else? Any reviews I find on line are more so on the negative side because of them being fragile. Also it is a bit disheartening that they stopped producing the MC line.


From what I read a couple of years ago there was a bad batch made in the 12/13 line which was covered by the warranty, this was with the moulded base though not the high back. Not sure if there have been any concerns since! Haven't heard about issues with the high backs - but haven't specifically looked for them either.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

I scored a pair of brand new flux Sfs for about $150. Keep an eye on whiskey, sac, and gear trade. And be less agro, good karma will help. :hairy:


----------



## spivak09 (Nov 5, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. Once again it was just a miscommunication on here. 

Is it possible to put the canted footbed of the factories on the MC's or the Chargers?


----------



## BINGO (Mar 1, 2014)

spivak09 said:


> I think from the looking around and research I've done online, is that from what I've read is that Union fixed those problems for 2014. How did they ride though? What kind of riding do you typically do with them?


Never got to do much riding as they would break on the first few runs, but they felt real stiff, and response was more or less instant as advertised. Union customer service sent me new replacements a couple of times, but in the end just sent me Factory highbacks. Now I ride Cartels as they're pretty smooth for any kinda rinding.


----------



## Shredtastic (Feb 13, 2014)

What about the Flux DM !
I think its one of the best stiff freeride bindings on the market !
Burten Diode reflex could be a good call also..


i had a Cygnus X1 2008 ( bought it in 2009 for 700$ + Shipping, org price 1100)
...its right: at that time they weren't at 2000 - 4000 $


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Yep, FLUX DM's!!!!!


----------



## spivak09 (Nov 5, 2014)

Shredtastic said:


> What about the Flux DM !
> I think its one of the best stiff freeride bindings on the market !
> Burten Diode reflex could be a good call also..
> 
> ...



I've tried to find some from last year but just can't find any for sale. I would rather not drop $370 on them for this years model. Are they canted or no? I also am looking at a pair of Diodes to from last year.


----------



## spivak09 (Nov 5, 2014)

*Ride El Hefe*

What about the Ride El Hefes?


----------



## Shredtastic (Feb 13, 2014)

spivak09 said:


> What about the Ride El Hefes?



?? 
i had a pair of Ride CAD 4 years ago.. didn't like them.
Burton; Flux and Union are better !

The Flux DM is not canted but the dampening is softer on the inside 
They are still expensive but their quality is very high, they fit perfect, are comfortable and very responsive. 
i ride them on a Jones Carbon Flagship.. a good combo !

if you like to overpower the Board by the binding you are on the right way with the Diode or the other suggestions here.. 
i had a Burton C60 on my Cygnus...was great ! but a Cartel would do the job also! Especially because the Cygnus is not a specific freeride Board. Its great All-Mountain and has an easy Float in Powder ! 
All the older Models are BTX with a full Rocker...sure you can freeride with them but on bigger Lines i'd like something else..


----------



## spivak09 (Nov 5, 2014)

Shredtastic said:


> ??
> i had a pair of Ride CAD 4 years ago.. didn't like them.
> Burton; Flux and Union are better !
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feed back man. Damn that sounds like a nice set up you got. I really like what I've heard of the Jones Carbon Flagship and want to try one out. I love my Cygnus but as I'm coming to do more and more freeriding I'm probably going to try and pick up a Carbon Flagship like board in the next season or two. The Cygnus holds its own all over the mountain but I want something a little bit more specific now.

From what I've been reading I would like to pick up some DM's but I'm going to have to drop a pretty penny for them. So I think its going to be between 14 Chargers or MC Metafuses or 15 Diodes (I found discounted somehow online).


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

You could pick up a pair of Flux SF's for a bargain as Deacon did?????

Pretty much the same response as the DM's, just with a 45% nylon blend instead of the Carbon Composite!!!!!

They use an Autocant bed kinda like Burton does!!!!!


----------



## Shredtastic (Feb 13, 2014)

i would pick the Diodes


----------



## spivak09 (Nov 5, 2014)

Shredtastic said:


> i would pick the Diodes


I just found a pair of 12-13 Flux DMCC bindings online. Are any big differences from the new model DMs? I also saw on other posts on here that they had a big malfunction with their toe straps breaking. Was this from their 12-13 models or earlier? If anyone has any insight please feel free to share it!


----------



## spivak09 (Nov 5, 2014)

So it looks like I am unable to get the 2015 Diodes discounted like I thought, and I don't think I am going to go with the Chargers cause of the small ankle strap. So it looks like I've narrowed down my choices to 12/13 DMCCs, 13/14 MC Metafuses, and 12/13 Diodes. Which one would you guys go with and why? Thanks again for all the replies and help so far.


----------



## 2hellnbak (Sep 21, 2012)

spivak09 said:


> I'm just trying to get some input from fellow riders and not have some douche make ignorant comments without knowing any facts.
> Thanks


They're just kidding, don't take it so hard. I've been guilty of it and it's been done to me and it's all in good fun. You wouldn't have much fun if you rode with me and my friends, especially the old hippie.... he's a JERK :hairy:

As far as stiff bindings I've always found that the product Ride makes for all mountain/all mountain freestyle have been very supportive, especially if combined with a stiffer boot.

I tend to ride fast and hard and right now I have pair of K2 Companies that have served me well and they aren't even super stiff.


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

check out the Rome Targa bindings. they're stiff bindings and they're awesome in my opinion.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

spivak09 said:


> So it looks like I am unable to get the 2015 Diodes discounted like I thought, and I don't think I am going to go with the Chargers cause of the small ankle strap. So it looks like I've narrowed down my choices to 12/13 DMCCs, 13/14 MC Metafuses, and 12/13 Diodes. Which one would you guys go with and why? Thanks again for all the replies and help so far.


I'd run with the DMCC's, cause I'm a Flux Fanboi!!!!!

But seriously, they're a solid, supr comfy binder that's backed by great customer care!!!!! And the Carbon Composite gives the perfect amount of responsive flex!!!!!


----------



## spivak09 (Nov 5, 2014)

Mizu Kuma said:


> I'd run with the DMCC's, cause I'm a Flux Fanboi!!!!!
> 
> But seriously, they're a solid, supr comfy binder that's backed by great customer care!!!!! And the Carbon Composite gives the perfect amount of responsive flex!!!!!



I ended up picking up a pair of 2015 DMs for a 100 off. They appear to be the 2015 model based on the picture but didn't specify. Pretty stoked to try em out! Thanks for the advice. How do you like the auto-canting footbed?


----------



## spivak09 (Nov 5, 2014)

SGboarder said:


> What do you mean "small ankle strap" on the Charger?
> 
> Anyway, from the above list I would have said the 13/14 Metafuse, but those have a really thin ankle strap (much thinner than the Charger) - and again, it is not a stiff freeride binding.
> 
> Or maybe you could get something better like a 13/14 or 14/15 Cartel, Malavita, or maybe Genesis?



From the research I've done on them it seems like the ankle strap does not hold the boot in very tightly, from what I've heard is that the ankle strap is small as in narrow not thin. Also I had a chance to look at the T-Rice model in person and it appears to be the same strap, which is really narrow. I prefer a more locked in feel, which it seems like Flux offers.


----------

